# Dipl.-Ing. aus Polen



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,
bei uns in der Fa. Arbeiten einige Kollegen aus Osteuropa.
Die haben auf der Visitenkarte Dipl.-Ing. Obwohl sie keine deutsche
Uni besucht hatten..... Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt er hat seinen Abschluss
Aus Polen vom Kulturministerium anerkennen lassen....
Was sagt ihr dazu?

Claus


----------



## Homer79 (7 August 2009)

das macht mir angst...hauptsache ist ja aber eigentlich das sie was können und dementsprechend fachwissen haben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, gibt es in Polen keine Dipl.-Ing....
Die haben doch bestimmt auch Universitäten.
Das Ohmsche Gesetz ist überall gleich.

Vielleicht sollten wir Deutschen uns nicht immer als Maß der Dinge sehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 August 2009)

von mir aus kann da SPS-Papst oder Kaiser von China draufstehen.... in den ersten Tagen wird man schon sehen was die können.



mach euch nicht so viel aus Titeln...


----------



## jabba (7 August 2009)

Hatte ich in der alten firma auch einen.

Der hatte sich das in Deutschland eintragen lassen, nach energischem Befragen kam dann raus, das der nach den Sachen bei uns noch nicht einmal Geselle geworden wäre.

Der sollte Anfang's auch noch mehr Geld bekommen , 
Frechheit mit diesen Übertragungen.


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> bei uns in der Fa. Arbeiten einige Kollegen aus Osteuropa.
> Die haben auf der Visitenkarte Dipl.-Ing. Obwohl sie keine deutsche
> Uni besucht hatten..... Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt er hat seinen Abschluss
> ...


Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass man für einen Dipl.-Ing unbedingt eine deutsche Uni besucht haben muss?  :roll:


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

ja weil s bei uns nicht unbedingt anerkannt wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibt es sogar extra nen test bei uns damit der titel bei uns auch anerkannt wird kann mich jetz aber auch irren


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass man für einen Dipl.-Ing unbedingt eine deutsche Uni besucht haben muss?  :roll:


 
Das Bildungssystem in Deutschland orientiert sich an dem Bedarf des Landes (Oft)
An der Uni bzw- FH kriegt man in der Automatisierung einiges mit, wie das ganze funktioniert (PM, Progr.-----)
woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???

PS: im osteuropa ist es einfach einen Abschluss zu kaufen
ich kenne einige , die sowas erworben haben

Claus


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> ja weil s bei uns nicht unbedingt anerkannt wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibt es sogar extra nen test bei uns damit der titel bei uns auch anerkannt wird kann mich jetz aber auch irren


 
Find' ich echt zum Kotzen, diese elitäre Denkweise! :sm12:
Wir Deutsche glauben wohl echt, wir wären der Nabel der Welt.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> ja weil s bei uns nicht unbedingt anerkannt wird, wenn ich richtig informiert bin gibt es sogar extra nen test bei uns damit der titel bei uns auch anerkannt wird kann mich jetz aber auch irren


 

NEIN........
es gibt keinen Test.... man legt einfach die Unterlagen vor, die werden vom (KM geprüft) und anschließend bekommt man ein Feedback

Claus


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

Letzten Endes muß er ja als Dipl.-Ing. arbeiten, wenn er das als Abschluß angegeben hat. Wird er den Anforderungen gerecht, kann er sich gerne Dipl.-Ing. nennen, wenn nicht fliegt er wohl bald.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???
> 
> PS: im osteuropa ist es einfach einen Abschluss zu kaufen
> ich kenne einige , die sowas erworben haben
> ...



Ich lach mich weg.... in welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich..... meist du in Osteuropa leben die noch auf Bäumen ???????

*ROFL*


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

@ clausi:  ja dann darf man sich in nem sogen. "tollen feedback" noch was anhören lassen und alles wird in frage gestellt...denen würd ich was erzählen


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> ....
> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???
> ....


Glaubst Du denn die Osteuropäer sind bescheuert?




clausi schrieb:


> ....
> PS: im osteuropa ist es einfach einen Abschluss zu kaufen
> ich kenne einige , die sowas erworben haben
> ....


Das kann durchaus sein, ich finde es dennoch äußerst arrogant, dies einfach pauschal zu unterstellen.
Außerdem werden die Kollegen ja auch an ihren fachlichen Leistungen gemessen werden müssen.
Wenn sie ihren Job gut machen, werden sie wohl etwas gelernt haben. Der "Schein" ist mir dann so ziemlich egal...


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich lach mich weg.... in welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich..... meist du in Osteuropa leben die noch auf Bäumen ???????
> 
> *ROFL*


 


Es ist mir wurst, wie die leben....
Mir geht es nämlich um die Anerkennung der Abschlüsse.

Claus


----------



## Paul (7 August 2009)

@clausi
woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???

Denk nicht das die da drüben schlafen und wir das Maß aller Dinge sind.
Einer der fähigsten Programmierer die ich kenne ist Anfang 20 und kommt aus Polen.

Aber im grossen und ganzen gebe ich dir schon recht, vor allem Russen und so genannte Spätaussiedler haben sich fast immer als große Schaumschläger entpuppt.


----------



## MSB (7 August 2009)

Allerdings habe ich selten eine derart weltfremde Einstellung erlebt, noch nicht mal von meiner Oma, und die ist fast 80.

Ob man das jetzt im Einzelfall als gerecht oder gar gerechtfertigt ansehen mag,
das sich der Hinterland - Baumspring Pole Dipl-Ing nennen darf mag dahingestellt sein,
den aber grundsätzlich als unterqualifizierten Titelerschleicher hinzustellen ist in jedem Fall unter aller Sau.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Es ist mir wurst, wie die leben....
> Mir geht es nämlich um die Anerkennung der Abschlüsse.
> 
> Claus


 
Weil Du glaubst mit Deinem deutschen Abschluss etwas besseres zu sein...

Oh Gott oh Gott oh Gott....


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Glaubst Du denn die Osteuropäer sind bescheuert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich kann euch ein Beisp. geben..
Die Polen haben einen Auftrag für eine Anlage in Spanien bekommen
Weisst ihr was rauskam??
Sie haben nur Mist gebaut....
Die Anlage musste neu programmiert werden...

Das wegen dem Arroganz... das ist eine Unterstellung......weil du mich einfach nicht kennst....

Claus


----------



## MSB (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ein Beisp. geben..
> Die Polen haben einen Auftrag für eine Anlage in Spanien bekommen
> Weisst ihr was rauskam??
> Sie haben nur Mist gebaut....
> Die Anlage musste neu programmiert werden...



Der Geschäftsmann würde jetzt sagen:
Ist doch hervorragend, so sind die ganzen Polen auch noch ein ABM-Maßnahme für mich,
also im Grunde unbezahlbar, über was regst du dich eigentlich auf?


----------



## Steve81 (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich kann euch ein Beisp. geben..
> Die Polen haben einen Auftrag für eine Anlage in Spanien bekommen
> Weisst ihr was rauskam??
> Sie haben nur Mist gebaut....
> Die Anlage musste neu programmiert werden...


 
Ok, das ist EIN Beispiel!
Und jetzt sollen die Polen keine Maschinen mehr programmieren dürfen?
Ich glaube da dürfte es auch in Deutschland keine Programmierer mehr geben oder glaubst du hier gibt es keine Beispiele für beschissen erledigte Programmierarbeiten?


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Ok, das ist EIN Beispiel!
> Und jetzt sollen die Polen keine Maschinen mehr programmieren dürfen?
> Ich glaube da dürfte es auch in Deutschland keine Programmierer mehr geben oder glaubst du hier gibt es keine Beispiele für beschissen erledigte Programmierarbeiten?


 

Ich denke mal , man weicht vom Hauptthema ab.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Das Bildungssystem in Deutschland orientiert sich an dem Bedarf des Landes (Oft)
> An der Uni bzw- FH kriegt man in der Automatisierung einiges mit, wie das ganze funktioniert (PM, Progr.-----)
> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???
> 
> ...


 
Also mit deiner Lebenseinstellung kommst du ca. 60 bis 70 Jahre zu spät.
Da wollte uns auch jemand weiß machen im Osten leben nur deppen, hat
zum glück nicht Funktioniert.

Was machst du eigendlich wenn du mal im Polen oder Russland, auf einer
Montage einen Unfall hast. Fragst du dann den Not-Arzt ob er in Deutschland
studiert hat. Wenn er dann Nein sagst verblutest du lieber.

Eigentlich sage ich das nicht gerne aber in meinen Augen bist du ein
Arroganter Depp. Durch solche Menschen wie dich bekommen die Leute
die hier mal als Gastarbeiter oder Spätaussiedler in unser Land gekommen
sind, keiner Chance und werden zur der Randgruppe die du gerne siehst.

Schäm dich für deinen Thread :sb9:


----------



## bike (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist??? Claus


Also wir haben ein Schwesterwerk in Polen und ob du dir vorstellen kannst oder nicht, da werden unter anderem Siemens 810/840D und auch -SI Steuerungen verbaut. 
Und das erstaunliche, da ist eine S7 PLC dabei.


Soviel zu deinem Wissen über Steuerungen und Qualifizierung.


bike


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

helmut_von_der_reparatur schrieb:


> eigentlich sage ich das nicht gerne aber in meinen augen bist du ein
> arroganter depp.


 
selber ...............................


----------



## Steve81 (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal , man weicht vom Hauptthema ab.....


 
Das war eine Antwort auf deinen eigenen Beitrag!

Wenn dann must du dich schon selbst für das Abweichen vom eigentlichen Thema kritisieren!



clausi schrieb:


> selber ...............................


 
*ROFL*

Jetzt hast du entgültig Kindergartenniveau erreicht!


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

ok leute kriegt euch mal wieder ein...jeder hat da andere ansichten das ist verständlich und das da alle meinungen auseinander gehen ist auch normal...also zangt euch wegen so was nicht...die wo nix taugen egal ob polen oder deutsche werden danach eh nur nach ihr können bewertet und wenn das nicht ausreicht dann werden beide rausgeworfen...ich denk das sollte man den arbeitgebern überlassen, damit muss man leben


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

Ich kann Mike369 nur beipflichten. Es gibt keinen Grund sich so hochzuschaukeln. Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, daß sich clausi nun wirklich so sehr unanständig geäußert hat. Er hat eine Frage und seine Meinung kundgetan, ich hab da aber wirklich schon Schlimmeres, vor allem arrogantere Leutchen, erlebt.


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

Kurz gesagt wir sind ein forum und sollten uns wegen so was net unnötig aufregen..muss man ja nich alle verstehen jeder denkt ja anderst...manche programmieren ja auch anderst na und führt alles auch genauso zum ziel und außerdem ES IST FREITAG zu dem schon mal an alle schönes we


----------



## Steve81 (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann Mike369 nur beipflichten. Es gibt keinen Grund sich so hochzuschaukeln. Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, daß sich clausi nun wirklich so sehr unanständig geäußert hat. Er hat eine Frage und seine Meinung kundgetan, ich hab da aber wirklich schon Schlimmeres, vor allem arrogantere Leutchen, erlebt.


 
Das Problem ist, das er seine Aussagen sehr verallgemeinert hat.
Es gibt bestimmt Personen auf die seine Kritik zutrifft aber dann gleich solche Vorurteile gegen eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe zu richten ist schon etwas heftig!

Aber wenn das seine Meinung ist und er dazu auch steht, wird er mit der Kritik auch leben können!

Ansonsten euch allen noch ein schönes WE und Na zdrowie!


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das er seine Aussagen sehr verallgemeinert hat.
> Es gibt bestimmt Personen auf die seine Kritik zutrifft aber dann gleich solche Vorurteile gegen eine ganze Bevölkerungsgruppe zu richten ist schon etwas heftig!
> 
> Aber wenn das seine Meinung ist und er dazu auch steht, wird er mit der Kritik auch leben können!
> ...



Nö, ich fand das weder verallgemeinert, noch diskriminierend. Er sprach von einem Kollegen...
Ansonsten darf natürlich jeder seiner eigenen Überzeugung Ausdruck verleihen.


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

es gibt so viele die viel zu viel verallgemeinern auch zum thema das ich nicht anspreche was auch egal ist aber man sollte echt nicht alle in eine schublade stecken...ich meine z.b. wenn ein arbeiter von einer firma mal was vermasselt hat muss man doch nicht gleich den auftrag weiter geben und sagen die ganze firma taugt nichts...nur mal als beispiel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2009)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Ansonsten euch allen noch ein schönes WE und Na zdrowie!


Na denn Prost


----------



## Steve81 (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nö, ich fand das weder verallgemeinert, noch diskriminierend. Er sprach von einem Kollegen...
> Ansonsten darf natürlich jeder seiner eigenen Überzeugung Ausdruck verleihen.


 
mit verallgemeinern meinte ich z.B. das:



clausi schrieb:


> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???


 

Glückwunsch übrigens zum 7000sten Beitrag!


----------



## Mike369 (7 August 2009)

Ralle respekt weiter so


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 August 2009)

Der erste 7000er im Forum macht sich auf zum 8000er. Weiter so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann Mike369 nur beipflichten. Es gibt keinen Grund sich so hochzuschaukeln. Auch kann ich nicht erkennen, daß sich clausi nun wirklich so sehr unanständig geäußert hat. Er hat eine Frage und seine Meinung kundgetan, ich hab da aber wirklich schon Schlimmeres, vor allem arrogantere Leutchen, erlebt.


 


Das seh ich ein wenig anders,
der ton macht die Musik, die art der Fragestellung bringt
für mich eindeutig zum ausdruck, das es einen Polen nicht
möglich ist ein Diplom zu erlangen oder anders gesagt wer
nicht in Deutschland studiert hat kann kein Dipl.-Ing werden.



> ...
> Die haben auf der Visitenkarte Dipl.-Ing. Obwohl sie keine deutsche
> Uni besucht hatten
> ...


 


Dann hat er noch zum ausdruck gebracht der Titel wäre
gefälscht, mit dem Worten "Was sagt ihr dazu".
Ich finde einen das das Kulturministerium eine gute Adresse
ist sich seinen, ordentlich erworbenen Titel bestätigen zu 
lassen 


> ...
> Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt er hat seinen Abschluss
> Aus Polen vom Kulturministerium anerkennen lassen....
> Was sagt ihr dazu?
> ...


 


Dann hat er dw. ausgeführt das die voraussetzungen
in Deutschland auf einen höheren Nivau sind um ein
Diplom zu erlangen, deswegen beklagen wir uns ja 
ständig über unseren überfüllten, schlecht ausgestaten
Universitäten.


> ...
> Das Bildungssystem in Deutschland orientiert sich an dem Bedarf des Landes (Oft)
> An der Uni bzw- FH kriegt man in der Automatisierung einiges mit, wie das ganze funktioniert (PM, Progr.-----)
> woher soll bitte schön jemand aus Osteuropa wissen was eine Step 7 Steuerung ist???
> ...


 


In Osteuropa ist einfach alles zu kaufen und einfach nicht echt.
Es kann ja sein das es so ist, aber wer sagt das der Titel seines
Kollegen falsch ist.
Ach ja meine Hausärztin kommt auch aus Russland, ich habe
nicht den Eindruck das Sie ihren Titel gekauft hat.

```
...
PS: im osteuropa ist es einfach einen Abschluss zu kaufen
ich kenne einige , die sowas erworben haben
...
```
 


Da ich das Forum als Quasi öffentlich ansehe, find ich das nicht
toll wenn über unsere Nachbarn hergezogen wird. Und man bedenke
das hier auch einige Beiträge aus dem Ausland kommen, also wird
es da auch gelesen.
Wir leben heute in einen freien Europa, das ist bestimmt nicht immer leicht.
Aber wir sollten froh sein das wir mal schnell nach Polen oder auch
nach den Niederlande fahren können, ohne große Problemme.
Deswegen sollten wir uns als ein große Gemeinschaft sehen, ich
bin auf jedem Fall froh über jede Maschine die unsere Firma nach
Polen, Russland oder andere Länder verkauft und damit mir mein
leben in den schönen "Germany" ermöglicht.

in diesem sinne *До следующего раза!*


----------



## MSB (7 August 2009)

Eigentlich gibt es genau eine Möglichkeit zu antworten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZoi-T4jFqs

Geht zwar über handwerker, aber warum nicht auch über Dipl-Inge? *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

@Helmut

Ich denke, du nimmst sowas viel zu ernst. Ich kam bei der Fragestellung gar nicht auf die Idee zu denken, alle Osteuropäer wären doof, können kein Diplom erwerben etc. Deshalb einfach mal auf dem Teppich bleiben, vielleicht kenn ich  auch nur zu viele gegenteilige Beispiele, also Leutchen von dort, die was drauf haben. Aber, daß man es dort ein wenig leichter hat, gewünschte Unterlagen einer Uni XY zu bekommen und daß es hier schwer sein kann, diese Unterlagen wirklich zu verifizieren, ist sicher unbestritten. Siehe die gute, altbekannte, russische SPS-Seite.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

ok,ok ich geh ja schon wieder in mein Streichelzoo Thread


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

> Da ich das Forum als Quasi öffentlich ansehe, find ich das nicht
> toll wenn über unsere Nachbarn hergezogen wird. Und man bedenke
> das hier auch einige Beiträge aus dem Ausland kommen, also wird
> es da auch gelesen.


 
Bist du beauftragt, unsere Nachbaren zu verteidigen  . Für sowas gibt es Institutionen in Brussel und Strassburg 



> Wir leben heute in einen freien Europa, das ist bestimmt nicht immer leicht.
> Aber wir sollten froh sein das wir mal schnell nach Polen oder auch
> nach den Niederlande fahren können, ohne große Problemme.
> Deswegen sollten wir uns als ein große Gemeinschaft sehen, ich
> ...


 
Weisst du was die Eu uns gekostet hat????????Ein Anteil unsere Steuergelder fließen hin....dafür muss der einfache Bürger büßen


Das mit den Maschinen..... sie wurden vor 40 Jahren weltweit verkauft 
dafür hat man die Eu nicht gebraucht...


Claus


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Weisst du was die Eu uns gekostet hat????????Ein Anteil unsere Steuergelder fließen hin....dafür muss der einfache Bürger büßen
> klaro der einfache Bürger ....
> 
> Claus



Das sind aber nun Scheißhausparolen!


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> Ich denke, du nimmst sowas viel zu ernst. Ich kam bei der Fragestellung gar nicht auf die Idee zu denken, alle Osteuropäer wären doof, können kein Diplom erwerben etc. Deshalb einfach mal auf dem Teppich bleiben, vielleicht kenn ich auch nur zu viele gegenteilige Beispiele, also Leutchen von dort, die was drauf haben. Aber, daß man es dort ein wenig leichter hat, gewünschte Unterlagen einer Uni XY zu bekommen und daß es hier schwer sein kann, diese Unterlagen wirklich zu verifizieren, ist sicher unbestritten. Siehe die gute, altbekannte, russische SPS-Seite.


 

Das er alles ernst nimmt koennte mit dem Alter was zu tun haben  

Claus


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind aber nun Scheißhausparolen!


Ich denke dass Helmut da schon den richtigen Riecher hatte.

@clausi
Ich persönlich finde es richtig, dass Polen in der EU ist.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind aber nun Scheißhausparolen!


 
wieso sch.parolen??????????

bestreitest du es?

Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

irgendwo aus dem Netz, ich denke die zahlen stimmen.



> Ist Deutschland der Zahlmeister der EU?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> wieso sch.parolen??????????
> 
> bestreitest du es?
> 
> Claus



Über sowas kann man kaum eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung machen. Und selbst wenn, könnte dabei durchaus herauskommen, daß wir davon mehr profitieren.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> @clausi
> Ich persönlich finde es richtig, dass Polen in der EU ist.


 

Das hat mich nicht gewundert... die sind eure alte Gebrüder von damals bevor die Mauer fiel 

Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Das er alles ernst nimmt koennte mit dem Alter was zu tun haben
> 
> Claus


 
ja das nennt man Erfahrung


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Das hat mich nicht gewundert... die sind eure alte Gebrüder von damals bevor die Mauer fiel
> 
> Claus



Ich denke mal, ich ziehe hiermit mein verständnisvolles Statement (siehe oben) für dich zurück. Das ist denn langsam doch zu dämlich!


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Über sowas kann man kaum eine Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung machen. Und selbst wenn, könnte dabei durchaus herauskommen, daß wir davon mehr profitieren.


 
Profitieren?? in welcher welt lebst du??

Der BRD ging damals besser als heute

ich denke du wirst es kaum erkennen weil deine Eltern nicht aus dem westen kommen...

ps: ich möchte einfach keine Ost-Westdiskussion starten
ich rede von Fakten
Claus


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Profitieren?? in welcher welt lebst du??
> 
> Der BRD ging damals besser als heute
> 
> ...



Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, das es der BRD heute noch dreckiger gehen könnte. 
Die Zeiten hätten sich so oder so geändert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Das hat mich nicht gewundert... die sind eure alte Gebrüder von damals bevor die Mauer fiel
> 
> Claus


 
ja da kannst du recht haben ich komme aus Delbrück - NRW

und

OHGN kommt aus der Uckermark das liegt in Brandenburg wenn ich mich 
nicht irre.

die Mauer hat uns 40 Jahre getrennt aber im Forum vereint


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Profitieren?? in welcher welt lebst du??
> 
> Der BRD ging damals besser als heute
> 
> ...


 
weil du ja noch so jung bist, hast du bestimmt nicht
mitbekommen das die BRD nach dem Krieg auch einige
Wirtschaftliche Krisen durchgemacht hat.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Ich denke , die Meinung hier im Forum wird als persönlicher Angriff und Beleidigung empfunden....

Das finde ich echt Schade........


Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich denke , die Meinung hier im Forum wird als persönlicher Angriff und Beleidigung empfunden....
> 
> Das finde ich echt Schade........
> 
> ...


 
mein Eindruck ist es hier sehr Tollerant ist,
aber du hast heute einfach mal dem Vogel
abgeschossen.

das finde ich schade


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mein Eindruck ist es hier sehr Tollerant ist,
> aber du hast heute einfach mal dem Vogel
> abgeschossen.
> 
> das finde ich schade


 

Aber Du bezeichnest andere mit Deppen weil sie anderer Meinung als Du sind...

keiner gibt dir das Recht es zu tun......


Trotzdem wünsche ich euch ein schönes WE

Claus


----------



## Exmexx (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich denke , die Meinung hier im Forum wird als persönlicher Angriff und Beleidigung empfunden....
> 
> Das finde ich echt Schade........
> 
> ...



Danke!

Du hast mir nach einer harten Woche doch noch kurz vorm Wochenende ein Lächeln auf meine Lippen gezaubert.

Du bist grandios.


----------



## MSB (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> Ich denke , die Meinung hier im Forum wird als persönlicher Angriff und Beleidigung empfunden....
> 
> Das finde ich echt Schade........



Also irgendwie ist das von dir, noch dazu in dem Ton, bestenfalls Propaganda von der allerbilligsten Sorte,
eine Meinung könnte man rein argumentativ betrachtet deutlich besser untermauern, und vor allem sachlicher.


----------



## MSB (7 August 2009)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Du hast mir nach einer harten Woche doch noch kurz vorm Wochenende ein Lächeln auf meine Lippen gezaubert.
> 
> Du bist grandios.



Tja, ist ja grad auch Sommerloch


----------



## pvbrowser (7 August 2009)

Neue Dipl.-Ing. gibt es ja nicht mehr.

Rein theoretisch sollten die Abschlüsse in Europa ja in Zukunft gegenseitig anerkannt werden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Neue Dipl.-Ing. gibt es ja nicht mehr.
> 
> Rein theoretisch sollten die Abschlüsse in Europa ja in Zukunft gegenseitig anerkannt werden.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master



Das ist aber ne andere Diskussionsbaustelle. Was Dümmeres hätten unsere Verantwortungsträger wirklich nicht machen können. Die Engländer z.Bsp. lachen sich halb tot über uns und erkennen unsere auch so tollen Bachelor- und Masterabschlüsse wohl eher nicht an. Mit einem Diplom einer deutschen Hochschule oder Uni bist du in vielen Ländern tatsächlich gerne gesehen und erhältst durchaus auch den Vorzug.


----------



## Paule (7 August 2009)

Ich denke das Thema ist durch aber ich muss auch noch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Hallo Clausi,
nach Deinem ersten Beitrag dachte ich mir:
Der ist sicher Dipl-Ing und bildet sich enorm was darauf ein.
Nach dem ich hier mit den ganzen Beiträgen durch war, schaute ich mir mal Dein erstes Thema an:


clausi schrieb:


> hallo forumer
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe gleich eine frage
> ich suche eine firma die ´n gestell im inenn vom schaltschrank für außen (der schaltschrank streht draußen) anbietet
> ...


Und da kann ich nur sagen:
Wer so was loslässt sollte nicht den akademischen Titel anderer in Frage stellen.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema ist durch aber ich muss auch noch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> 
> Hallo Clausi,
> nach Deinem ersten Beitrag dachte ich mir:
> ...


 

dumme Aussage...
Also ..ich habe wider mit dem Schaltchrank noch mit de CAD plannug was zu tun.
Ich habe einfach versucht einem Kollegen der in Südamerika sitzt zu helfen..

Bevor du was behauptest musst du nach den hintergründen fragen...
*kopf schütel*

och was,.... deine Meinung war nicht gefragt...sondern von den der Spezialisten, die was drauf haben
Außerdem habe ich das Problem selbst gelöst
Claus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2009)

och clausi,
der paule konnte ja nicht wissen das du der
spezialist bist.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

@Paule
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28267

therad #4



Claus


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> och clausi,
> der paule konnte ja nicht wissen das du der
> spezialist bist.


 


Wenn man nicht weiss kann man fragen oder soll sich zurückhalten 

Claus


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

@clausi
Jetzt wirds aber doch ziemlich primitiv hier.
Findest Du das noch gut?


----------



## Paule (7 August 2009)

clausi schrieb:


> och was,.... deine Meinung war nicht gefragt...sondern von den der Spezialisten, die was drauf haben
> Außerdem habe ich das Problem selbst gelöst
> Claus


Ja, so gut wie Du bin ich natürlich nicht! 
Selbst Deine neue Rechtschreibung imponiert mir. 

Welches Problem hast Du denn nun gelöst? 
Das mit dem Inneren Schaltschrank der außen stehen muss, oder das mit dem polnischen Kollegen.


----------



## clausi (7 August 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> @clausi
> Jetzt wirds aber doch ziemlich primitiv hier.
> Findest Du das noch gut?


 
das hängt manchmal vom milieu ab

Ich lasse mir halt solche bloode bemerkungen nicht gefallen


claus


----------



## OHGN (7 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema ist durch .........


Genau deshalb empfehle ich mich jetzt an dieser Stelle.

Der Gedankengang von *clausi, *jemandes Qualifikation allein aufgrund seiner Nationalität bzw. Herkunft in Frage zu stellen, hat mir tiefe Einblicke in die Abgründe der menschlichen Seele verschafft.


----------



## ASEGS (7 August 2009)

Jungs bitte dem clausi nicht mehr antworten....
....
oder Ihr müßt bitte nach Köln einen Krankenwagen vorab bestellen...
ich kann nicht mehr... mir kullern nur so die Tränen und ich habe Krämpfe vor lachen...hiiillffeee 
*ROFL*

@clausi
danke dafür!

...die letzte Antwort von Ihm ... einfach nur herrlich...



schönes WE


----------



## zotos (7 August 2009)

Expertenfrage: Ist clausi mit maxi verwand? Ich tippe auf Bruder und Schwester.


----------



## repök (7 August 2009)

mir schoss gerade durch den kopf: eher der bruder seiner mama.....


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Expertenfrage: Ist clausi mit maxi verwand? Ich tippe auf Bruder und Schwester.



Jetzt tut ihr dem maxi aber wirklich Unrecht! Zotos, der maxi hat bestimmt auch einen Karateschein neben dem Freischwimmerschein, Sicherheitsexpertenschein, Hydraulikschein, Pneumatikschein, VDE-Schein, DIN-Schein ...

Wehe dir!


----------



## MW (7 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Expertenfrage: Ist clausi mit maxi verwand? Ich tippe auf Bruder und Schwester.




ich würde schon eher behaupten, dass sich hinter diesen Nick dieselbe Person versteckt  soeine Ähnlichkeit kann doch kein Zufall sein


----------



## Question_mark (7 August 2009)

*claudi oder maxi  ?*

Hallo,



			
				MW schrieb:
			
		

> dass sich hinter diesen Nick dieselbe Person versteckt



Konkurrenz kann schon unbequem sein :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=210048&postcount=39

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 August 2009)

Irgendwie findet sich immer jemand, der versucht, das Sommerloch zu stopfen. Ich dachte erst, der Job bleibt an mir hängen, aber das hier ist ja noch viel schöner... *ROFL*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (7 August 2009)

*Ist schon unterwegs ..*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> oder Ihr müßt bitte nach Köln einen Krankenwagen vorab bestellen...



Hab ich dann mal gemacht. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es in Köln keine Krankenwagen gibt, aber jetzt ist einer aus dem Kreis Bergheim unterwegs...

Ich kann dann ja mal beruhigt weitermachen mit den Antworten auf cla... oder doch ma..  ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

